# Hello from Beijing, China!



## MatthewT (Dec 29, 2011)

Hello fellow bee-keepers. Greetings all the way from the far east.

My name is Matthew. I co-run a foster home for blind orphans called Bethel (www.bethelchina.org) South West of Beijing. The foster home is located on 20 acres of organic farm featuring lost of different crops and flowers, goats, chickens, dogs, cats, horses, ducks, rabbits and, since last June...bees. I started keeping bees in order to enrich the farm, as a hobby...and hopefully as a small source of income. One day I quite simply hope to be a Master Bee-keeper. Till then I need all the help I can get. Out here there are no apiculture clubs, no hobbyists, no d.i.y.s. Just me, my hives and the phone number of someone that works for the China Bee-keepers Committee. 

So it's very nice meeting you 

Matthew


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Welcome. If you were looking for a great source of advice (sometimes conflicting), you are there. What type set-up do you use (hive/bee type)?


----------



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

Welcome

Beesource has great information. Check out How to Start and Resources from the Home page. That will focus things for you as well as give a lot of basic information. Good Luck.
I'd like to learn about your setup and the set up of the Chinese.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Matthew!


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

Welcome, keep us posted on your progress


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Welcome!

I was under the impression that there was a lot of governmental support/ subsidizes for small beekeepers in China.

Is there a local co-op?


----------



## MatthewT (Dec 29, 2011)

You're right. There is increased governmental support to strengthen the bee-keeping sector. Most chinese beekeepers are nomadic. They travel all around the country, with trucks full of hives, following the nectar trail. There is a local co-op in the city. But they are predominantly administrative in nature. Their know-how on the technicalities of beekeeping are very book-learned and have a strong "tha' 'll do" tone.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Please share what you learn!

I'm sure there is lots to learn from the Chinnese model!


----------



## MatthewT (Dec 29, 2011)

For those of you interested in my Chinese Setup. 

Please see: http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?263001-Chinese-Hive-Setup&p=739916#post739916

Matthew


----------

